# First tut ever! From Troll to Doll! *pic heaviest*



## magmunnen (Mar 1, 2008)

Well! Here I am standing infront of the mirror feeling non-attractive :/ So what do you do..







First sove love from the curlingiron <3 





Then the serious buissnes.. This is foundation from Kanebo, peral ivory, loose powder from Makeupstore, pale and transparent powder from Isadora.





Dive into the foundation like this.. I use my foundation as a concealer as well because it covers so well.







The loosepowder from MUS is good because it does´nt cover much so I start with that.






Then I cover my forehead and cheaks and perhaps some other place with this:






When finished I brush of some of the powder so peaple does´nt think I robbed the bakerystore(?).






Today I used a dark pink blusher from my collection of supercheap blushers from like 97 ^^






Now Vanilla pigment as highlighter and in your eyelid.






Then Sweet Sienna pigment like this:






This is a shadow from FOB that´s called scarabe or something and it´s blue/silver/greenish and have a very nice metalfeeling about it.






Time for "darkness" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from MUS






I use "blend&Fix" from MUS to make the pigment stay longer and get more vibrant.





I just smear some where I want to put the eyedust.










Smudge and smear and blend and if you have to blend with some more of the FOB-shadow(or whatever you want).






Time for glitter! I can´t remember but it´s a glitter from MAC and it´s silver with a little purple glow.










Time for the liquid liner! I use a brush from an old bottle because it think it´s easier to paint with a thin brush.
Isadora waterproof liquid eyeliner:





Eyebrows: It´s tricky if you are not used to it. Check so they are symetric.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyeliner:






So far:






Put some blend&fix and darkness under your eyes like this:






At last I coloured up with some blue/turquise eyedust from MUS "splash"






Sooooo this is the final result and I thank you for looking and for your patients over all the pictures!!


----------



## Lucky13~ (Mar 1, 2008)

oh my, you are absolutely gorgeous, mad skills!


----------



## Mitsy (Mar 1, 2008)

The eyeshadow colors look so pretty on you!  Your liquid liner skills are amazing!  Great job!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 1, 2008)

oh wow! love your hair!
& your eyes are gorgeous


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 1, 2008)

Skitsnyggt! Tack så mycket för att du la ner tid på att göra det här för oss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Och jag måste säga att jag älskar din stil, så vacker


----------



## StArCaNdY (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the eyeliner! Very nice!


----------



## delidee32 (Mar 1, 2008)

Damn girl you got mad skillz.  Great tutorial!

P.S. love the hair


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the combo of colors.  Does anyone have any idea which glitter she used?  I can't think of one that is "silver with a little purple glow".


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 1, 2008)

thats so cute! My friend also uses liquid liner for brows and i wonder how the hell she does it! thanks for sharing!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 2, 2008)

You are really talented.  I love how you do your hair.   The make up is great.  Great tutorial!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you all so much! Sorry for the bad light! About the glitter I think it´s just silver, but I think you can see little purple light in it anyway!
And to my swedish darling: Tack så mycket! Jag hoppas på att göra fler för det är ju så roligt ^^


----------



## Briar (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm envious of your steady hand.  I can't get my brows straight, and I have brows, lol!  

Really, your makeup skills are amazing!  Great work.


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Mar 2, 2008)

WoW !!! i liked the final result so much.
 ur beautifull <3


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh my, you have amazing skills!!!!


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I'm envious of your steady hand.  I can't get my brows straight, and I have brows, lol!_

 

haha...I agree!  I am the same way!  I was wondering how you always got your brows so even...I am impressed!  Love the whole look!


----------



## amalie rafisura (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow! I like it. It's smokey, but not generic, know what I mean? Plus, you wield one mean liquid liner for brows!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 7, 2008)

Love those eyes!  Thanks for this~!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 8, 2008)

your lashes look awesome! great tut!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 9, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## Trista (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, you look so cool. I'm loving those eyes.


----------



## crimsonette (Mar 9, 2008)

you have a kick-ass look going, very cool and edgy!! wish i had your liner skillz!!


----------



## kitten (Mar 11, 2008)

amazing!
how do you draw on those super thin eyebrows :|
good job!


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 19, 2008)

I loveeee the liner for your eyebrows...I'm too shakey to do that for mine...


----------



## yummy411 (Mar 19, 2008)

hotness! i love your lashes and that glitter is to die for!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, you have some skills! And the hair is awesome too.


----------



## Geraldine (Mar 29, 2008)

perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## scumballina (Sep 24, 2008)

I love this. Incredibly rad.


----------



## jayleelah (Sep 27, 2008)

maybe some people should read this thread about this post :

Un tuto un peu spécial...

I'm also a member of this other forum and really don't know what to do or say. Trying to defend ppl from Specktra seems useless.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 30, 2008)

^ obviously dumping on people, makes them feel REALLY special..I read everything and I couldn't imagine even thinking those things about people, it makes me very sad...Why say anything if you don't have something nice to say?! *Oh well, I like it but then again I like things that are different and awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 2, 2008)

you are such an eyebrow pro! and i heart your facial expressions in your pics, especially "darkness" lol!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 2, 2008)

Cool and I love the fat!!


----------

